# Closest timeshare to Sacramento?



## funtime (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tuggers, I may be visiting family in Sacramento.  What is some of the closest timeshares to Sacramento and how far away is the drive time?  Thanks for your input.  Funtime


----------



## daventrina (Jul 8, 2006)

Tahoe and Angels Camp which are about 90 min with good traffic. 
WorldMark Wine Country Angels Camp #5489
Mountain Retreat (Arnold) #5007


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2006)

We stayed at Ridge at Tahoe for a wedding that was in Sacramento. Gas was not as expensive two-and-a-half years ago, but it was still a lot of driving.  The drives back and forth, four of them, were long but beautiful.  That is such a gorgeous part of California/Nevada.  Ridge was very nice, we slept so well, it was like a tomb.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 8, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We stayed at Ridge at Tahoe ....


The Ridge was nice when we stayed there too, but it will add 10-20 minutes to the drive to SAC.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 8, 2006)

WorldMark San Francisco - Sacramento 87 miles
The largest unit size is 1 bedroom, and there is a fee for parking. Traffic is very heavy on Highway 80 to/from Sacramento.

WorldMark Angels Camp - Sacramento 104 miles

WorldMark SouthShore Tahoe - Sacramento 109 miles

WorldMark Windsor - Sacramento 114 miles

WorldMark Reno - Sacramento  132 miles

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 8, 2006)

We stayed at the Worldmark Angels Camp in March.  Very pretty country, nice wineries, and also some good history stories.  I got a lot of good suggestions from this board on things to do in the area.  We flew into Sacramento, and the drive over wasn't too bad.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2006)

I reserved Worldmark Angels Camp for our son.  Is it really nice?


----------



## mtngal (Jul 8, 2006)

I've always enjoyed staying at Angels Camp - it's a nice resort and there's lots of things to do in the area.  The 2 bedroom units I've stayed in have been on 2 floors with a large master bedroom/bath upstairs.  The one bedroom unit I've stayed in is the same as the first floor of the 2 bedroom - don't know if they are all that way.  If you are interested, I have a photo album that includes a floor plan of the 2 bedroom unit (drawn to scale, but might be slightly off.  When I finally got time to draw it in AutoCAD, I discovered some of the numbers didn't quite add up).  The pictures of the unit and the floor plan are about halfway through the album.  Address is: http://community.webshots.com/album/121470341zaYXly .


----------



## funtime (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Tuggers - also are   you suggesting resorts in II or RCI?  I am a member of both.  Funtime


----------



## blr666 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Napa timeshares are probably the closest, but it is still a drive.  According to Google maps, it is about 60 miles and one hour drive.


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 9, 2006)

The reviews done on Angels Camp are accurate.  I posted one after my March trip.  Going to Yosemite and Big Trees was my favorite part of the trip.

Terri J.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2006)

blr666 said:
			
		

> I think Napa timeshares are probably the closest, but it is still a drive.  According to Google maps, it is about 60 miles and one hour drive.


Google must have made a mistake. It has to be much more road miles between Napa and Sacramento. Maybe 60 air miles, direct.

And keep in mind that all miles and not the same time to drive.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> Google must have made a mistake. It has to be much more road miles between Napa and Sacramento. Maybe 60 air miles, direct.
> 
> And keep in mind that all miles and not the same time to drive.



Well, if Google is wrong, so is Mapquest.  Mapquest also shows 60 miles and a little over an hour drive time.  Air miles is actually much closer.  When we were in the Napa Valley a couple of weeks ago I was out on the deck of a house just outside Yountville.  The owner was showing me her view and mentioned that Sacramento was actually just on the other side of one of the ridges.  Edited to add that I just looked at the map.  As the crow flies, over the ridge, really doesn't look to be that much closer.  But, it really is "only" 60 miles by road.


----------



## swift (Jul 11, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> Google must have made a mistake. It has to be much more road miles between Napa and Sacramento. Maybe 60 air miles, direct.
> 
> And keep in mind that all miles and not the same time to drive.



We have rentals in Sacramento and drive it often. We are coming from Windsor, down the street from the World Mark here. Map Quest is correct but you have to keep in mind that it is talking about getting from Napa and the beginning of Sacramento. To be more accurate you need to actually put in an address. People often refer to Roseville and other areas as part of Sacramento and they are on the other side. One of our rentals is closer to Rio Linda and that takes us about 2 hours to get to. Also, you need to keep in mind the traffic. The same drive during Thanksgiving can take us 3-3 1/2 hours and during ski season you have traffic going back and forth from Tahoe.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 11, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Mapquest also shows 60 miles and a little over an hour drive time.  Air miles is actually much closer.


On a real map it's just under 60 nautical miles (or 69 Statute Miles) as the crow flies. Genearally Mapquest if conservative in theit driving times, but in this case it would likely take longer


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> On a real map it's just under 60 nautical miles (or 69 Statute Miles) as the crow flies. Genearally Mapquest if conservative in theit driving times, but in this case it would likely take longer



I had gone back and edited after I looked at a map.  It doesn't look like airmiles are much shorter.  And I agree that driving time probably is under-estimated, especially if you're driving in any kind of traffic.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 11, 2006)

funtime said:
			
		

> Hi Tuggers, I may be visiting family in Sacramento.  What is some of the closest timeshares to Sacramento and how far away is the drive time?  Thanks for your input.  Funtime



IMO none of the timeshares are close enough to drive to Sacramento daily to visit relatives.  

If you only want to see the relatives once or twice during the week, or add a week nearby after the visit, then any of the areas mentioned would work.  I would just select the location that offers more of what you'd like to do.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 12, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> I had gone back and edited after I looked at a map.  It doesn't look like airmiles are much shorter.


They are almost the same distance (expected it to be more like 90 miles though) except for the leg to backtrack to get to american Canyon (which can have bad traffic, but so can the hiway headed south). Once you get to I80 it's not a bad drive. Getting to I80 can be a mess. It is probably worse for us because we're usually coming in from the south.
You would think that after all these years they would do something about the roads in Sonoma/Napa County to better connect them.


----------



## RDB (Jul 12, 2006)

funtime said:
			
		

> Hi Tuggers, I may be visiting family in Sacramento.  What is some of the closest timeshares to Sacramento and how far away is the drive time?  Thanks for your input.  Funtime



To add a couple more questions to this while here:

Tuggers, which TSs you mention, allow for easy Yosemite and Redwood visits?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2006)

Yosemite has redwoods, so you can do both with a Yosemite visit.  The closest timeshare to Yosemite is Worldmark at Bass Lake.  It is still a 45 min. drive to the valley floor from there.  To do Yosemite right, I really think you need to stay IN Yosemite.

BTW, IMNSHO, there are no timeshares that are really close enough to Sacramento for daily visits with relatives - don't forget to factor in CA traffic!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> On a real map it's just under 60 nautical miles (or 69 Statute Miles) as the crow flies. Genearally Mapquest if conservative in theit driving times, but in this case it would likely take longer


For about one year, I drove from Rodeo/Crockett (at the south anchorage of the Carquinez Bridge) to Sacramento (near the Capitol) twice a week; I-80 all the way.  

Without traffic, that's pretty close to a one-hour drive, again without traffic.  Napa is close to the same distance.  The south end of Napa is actually a bit closer, but if you have to drive across towm it would be a bit longer.

With traffic it's going to be substantially longer.


----------

